# New Camera...



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

So! I got enough to buy a Nikon Coolpix L110
Still figuring it out, but so far I'm not impressed by the quality of the photos!! :shrug:










No editing on this one, straight from the camera. most of the pics either come out washed out, or very dark... i've messed with the iso and different settings, i cannot find any manual focus either. grr!!

here's an unedited one from my old Canon Powershot SX120is which is broken. 










This nikon was supposed to be more 'professional' but I'm getting better quality through the other one.. look through my flickr page and the difference is apparent.


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me  

Updating your website soon? I've been waiting to see your whole crew


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ya I see what you mean - im sorry Katrina i hope you can figure it out -- can you contact Nikon? I would show them their comparison pictures maybe there is something defective with the Nikon and they can replace it.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I am beginning to believe you have to buy a very expensive camera anymore to get good quality pics. Our older camera took much better pics than any of the new ones we have bought since it died. And the new ones, none of them seem to last long either.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well. is $279 expensive?? lol, I thought it was.

my other was only $179. 

ugh!! Well I might take this back and get a new canon... i need pics for my site!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Sometimes Kodak has some real good cameras. I have a kodak now, its only problems are it has a scratched lens that means I cant point it in the direction of sunlight and it needs lithium batteries or else it just sucks the life out of regualr batteries or rechargable batters. Argh. but well worth it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I would definitely let them know what is going on with it. Although, Oct of last year I bought a backup camera - Canon Xs, and OMG I couldn't stand it! The pic quality was.....blah! I ended up selling it this past spring, and getting a used Canon 20D as a backup. It's not great, but it works when I need it too - and I use it usually when I am taking pics of the goats.

I wish I could recommend a nice point and shoot camera, but I've been using DSLR for over 3 years now so I am out of the loop. However, I've not heard many bad things about Canon, and I know a lot of people that do like the Fujifilm cameras as well. I've never been a Nikon fan....LOL But my friend that I do photography stuff with is big on Nikon. 

For almost $300 you should be getting images your happy with.

But... I have to ask.
Are you shooting in manual mode?

The settings on your new camera might be more sensative than the ones on your older one, so it could be that you need to adjust yourself to the new camera. Try taking pictures in auto or mode settings and see if your getting the same kind of results. 
I know on my Canon 20D, if I over expose a little on the meter, it's really washed out. If I over expose a little on my Canon 40D I am usually okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe take it back to the place you got it from... and ask them... if they can set it and show it for you?

It may just take a few setting changes for it to work properly....anything new we have to get use to ...I hope that is all it is.....but yeah... I see what you mean on quality... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so I replied again, but deleted it after going back through your pic above on your flickr site.

You got some wild settings going on there girl!
In your file info it says it was around 3:58pm when you took that picture? Were you in the bright sun or where you in the shade?
First, it says your white balance: Sunny. Sunny can tend to drain a picture, and if you are NOT shooting in the sun, well then your not going to get accurate white balance in your picture.
Secondly, and very important.....the settings themselves....

Your camera seems to be set to underexpose -2 . I know on DSLR you can control the meter even when not shooting in manual mode. So if you are shooting in 'shutter priority' you can set the meter to expose evenly or -1 or +1 and it will adjust the settings automatically to get that exact exposure.
It's called exposure compensation - check the manual on how you can change it so your camera isn't under exposing in auto setting <it says you were in auto mode>

Was it really dark out?

ISO 1600, Shutter speed 1/1000, and F10.8 are some CRAZY SETTINGS LOL
That would be the kind of settings a sports photographer would use!

I know you know how to take pics and I believe you normally shoot in manual? But just thought I'd say that the settings all sound really really high to me. Again, your camera is making those high settings because it is under exposing the pictures your taking <again exposure compensation will fix this>.
Double check the white balance to make sure it fits the lighting situation.

Sharpness also says 'auto' so if you are striving for more sharpness, you need to adjust it. If you use photoshop, I'm sure you know how to use the unsharpen mask?

You might just want to read the manual, and give it a day or two and you might feel better about it. But if this doesn't work, I'd definitely get something different.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thing is. there is no manual mode, everything is Automatic..which sucks! lol, I love being able to play with aperture and such. And I'm totally lost. 
I've tried every setting, and combination, that's why it's all crazy..that's the only way I could get that shot, everything else I tried was different and that's the best one! 
I tried reading the manual but it's mostly on video, which I don't use... I'll go back through it and keep reading. 

I dont have photoshop at all, usually I'll just use a generic program included in the computer for tweaking, I don't anything crazy with it. Sometimes I touch it up with my digital art tablet (like removing collars on goats, taking out telephone poles or cars) 


my budget is limited to $299-$300. 
Maybe a Canon Powershot sx20 ... it's $80 more I think and everything is manual, and I've been using a similar camera for years. I just got it at Fred Meyer in town, so I don't think they were too tech savvy.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay
well I know a little more why the image looked like..manure

my ISO WAS set to 1600, thanks for pointing that out!
Here's a view from the computer









and after ISO was set to 80










and one more










these were in the shade. nothing else was changed other than the ISO

learning...learning...learning


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Definitely looks better  I have to admit, I think I'd go crazy not having manual settings though! I also understand a budget for cameras too. I was trying to find info on exposure compensation for your camera, and saw pics - looks like a nice camera. But definitely make sure your going to be happy with it. 

I regret never exchanging my Canon xs, and when I did sell it I lost $$ on it. I didn't even get 1,000 pics on it! I have probably taken around 200,000 pics in almost a year and a half with my 40D LOL -- NOT KIDDING!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup.. not happy without the manual settings. sheesh!! but I'm sticking with it. need to buy hay and stuff for winter. 

though I looked at the 40D...wow! next time I have -lots- of extra cash laying around I'm totally buying one.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> yup.. not happy without the manual settings. sheesh!! but I'm sticking with it. need to buy hay and stuff for winter.
> 
> though I looked at the 40D...wow! next time I have -lots- of extra cash laying around I'm totally buying one.


I totally understand! I wanted to upgrade my camera to a 50D or 7D by mid Sept, but isn't even going to happen this year  
Just remember though, if you do decide to ever get a DSLR - save your $$ for your lenses, and don't overpay for the camera body. My very VERY favorite lens is the 70-200mm f2.8 IS lens, it's what most pros use, especially for sports, and it's awesome. HEAVY as heck, but you get used to the weight. That's what I use when I do my horse pics that I've posted on flickr. It's a great lens for low light <that's what I use indoors at the sales>.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, by all the hay lifting and camera haulin'..you could enter a lumberjack contest!! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!!! Very true! Especially since I usually have BOTH cameras and lenses that I lug around! What's so funny is...the smaller camera/lens is the one that causes the aches! Figure that one out...LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yeah, by all the hay lifting and camera haulin'..you could enter a lumberjack contest!! LOL


 :laugh:

Definitely looking better Katrina..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you are getting more practice in with the new camera. Just give yourself time to adjust, and you'll be fine  I can't wait to see more pics, I have enjoyed your pictures very much. I don't know much about Alaska, but your pictures have me so curious, and it looks so peaceful and beautiful! Amazing how much a picture can tell you


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks 

yep out in the country here its beautiful.. of course the cities are just like big cities down in the states, minus some of the traffic!! lol, portland Oregon was scary!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

here's some from..right now, the cat is still sitting outside.. waiting for me to let him in. 
this is from the computer seat..lol!! there's glare from the window though. oh well.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Those are excellent, I think!! I just had Cassie set her iso lower on her cam to see if it might help, but I havent looked at her pics yet  I only WISH I could take good pics like those!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

The lower ISO will tone down the grainy look... however, having owned both Canon and Nikon, I can honestly say I'd choose my Canon first. That's just my personal experience though. I've never spent over $600 on a camera though. Maybe Nikon's pricer ones are better?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, Canon is more user friendly..something I need!! lol

thanks lawanda


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SterlingAcres said:


> The lower ISO will tone down the grainy look... however, having owned both Canon and Nikon, I can honestly say I'd choose my Canon first. That's just my personal experience though. I've never spent over $600 on a camera though. Maybe Nikon's pricer ones are better?


I know a lot of professional photographers who use Nikon and are very loyal. My friend that I shoot with uses Nikon. Her main camera body is equiv. to or just a little step up from the Canon 40D, and her long lens is just like the Canon <70-200mm f2.8>. When we are out with our cameras at the horse sales or track, people tend to ask us a lot of questions, and find it funny that we shoot 'night and day' <Nikon is black lenses - canon is grey>. I've never used Nikon, but I just prefer Canon, don't know why, just have.

My first DSLR kit was an Olympus E-500 and I LOVED that camera! It took beautiful pictures! The only down side to it as it was too slow for what I needed. I got it as a factory demo, it was brand new, came with 2 kit lenses, a BIG carry bag, batteries, cleaning clothes, and other accessories and we paid $600 for it. At that time that was a HECK of a deal! We bought from Cameta Cameras ebay store. So if anyone is looking on line to buy a camera, check them out. They have really good package deals, and try to keep their prices as low as possible. Plus, new, refurbished or factory demo - they all have regular 1 yr. warranties!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cool thanks I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my cousin is a photographer 

she says for a point and shoot go with cannon not Nikon but for pro Nikon has good stuff. She has a Nikon and loves it, her BFF has a Cannon and loves it. But I agree point and shot nikons stink. My cannon has been better (until I drowned it in a bucket of milk  )


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacey: OOPS!! lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok.

any of you have experience with Olympus?

I can get an awesome deal on Olympus SP 800UZ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lawanda said:


> Stacey: OOPS!! lol


well hey Im just a klutz  :roll:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Stacey, I am a klutz too! LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

AlaskaBoers said:


> ok.
> 
> any of you have experience with Olympus?
> 
> I can get an awesome deal on Olympus SP 800UZ


I've had an Olympus DSLR, but not a point and shoot. From what I have heard from many is, Olympus is reallly moving up in the world of cameras. While I don't know anything about their point and shoot cameras, I do know their DSLR are very nice. The only reason they are not as popular is the fact, Olympus doesn't have as many lens choices out there vs. Canon & Nikon who have several different types of lenses.
This is why I went from Olympus to Canon. AND THE ONLY REASON. I do miss my Olympus set up, it was easy to use, and I LOVED the 40-150mm kit lens.

Did you decide to keep your Nikon or trade it in for a different one? I'd think if you were not happy after a few days, and really considering a trade in, maybe going and checking out the other cameras is a good idea. Do you play around with them in the store at all? I know some stores around here are lousy about putting batteries in them....

There is a camera store on ebay called 'Cameta Cameras.' You might even check them out, they have really good prices, and package deals. You can get new or refurbished/factory demo cameras - full warranty, and the packages come with different things - camera bags, extra batteries, memory cards, cleaning kits, etc. 
I bought my first DSLR from them and they were so AWESOME! My friend whom I shoot with at the horse sales/farms/racetrack uses them all the time, and if possible only buys from them. I try to buy from them as much as I can  So just thought I'd mention them. They are in NY, so I don't know what it would cost for shipping?

I want the Canon 50D or 7D, and am soooo bummed out it's not going to happen any time soon  Maybe next spring!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I went and looked at their retail site

Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera Body & EF-S 18-55mm IS Lens (Black)
I could get this, this winter when we get our PFD's in October. $699.00
I love that it has the manual settings! 

Canon EOS Rebel XS Digital SLR Camera & 18-55mm IS Lens (BLACK) $549.00 (what's the difference between XS & T1i?) 

And then checked out the ebay store..wow! great deals, they have a Canon Rebel T1i w/ lens for $300. of course I've never used ebay, I'm not sure what shipping would cost..and don't have credit card. 

I do go and mess with the cameras in store, but they don't keep batteries in the expensive ones..probably so people don't screw around.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Check out their ebay store too, that's where I shop at when I go through them 

I have heard the T1i is very nice. Honestly, I don't like the Canon xs at all. Maybe it's just me... I bought one in Oct of last year <I traded my Olympus equipment in for it>, and I didn't like it at all. I ended up selling it in March so I could buy a used Canon 20D. I lost $$ doing this, and wish I had taken the XS back within the 30 days allowed for exchange from our local camera store. 
It's an okay camera, but I didn't like the picture quality. I used both of my lenses on it and still wasn't highly impressed. It was just 'okay'' with my 70-200mm f2.8 lens. To me, the color looked too drained? Just 'bleh' pictures. Me, myself I like it when the color comes out at you and is 'pretty' not plain, and well... bleh! haha...
Could have just been the one I had though? But I wanted to give my opinion on this camera.
I have friends that use the other Canon Rebel models - like the T1i and they love it.

Again if you didn't check out their ebay store, and just their website, definitely search the ebay store. 
When I bought my Olympus E-500 from them in 2007, I got the camera body, 2 kit lenses, a NICE camera bag, extra battery, lens cleaning clothes, and other extras all for $600, plus a year subscription to photography magazine, and free prints from one of the on line photo printing companies.

Good luck on whatever you decide to do. Point and shoot or DSLR, I hope you get one soon that you are happy with  
You can read reviews on the internet on the cameras too which is also a big help.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hey!
I found this on CL this morning

Canon EOS 20D $225 
http://anchorage.craigslist.org/pho/1846776796.html

have you ever used this before? There's no lens. but I have an old film Canon t50..and it has a couple lenses...will these work on a digital camera?

I'm not quite sure how to read them..but here's the info i could find

1) Canon Lens FD 50mm 1:1.8 
2) CPC Auto 28mm Macro CCT 1:28 MC
3) RMC Tokina 80-200mm 1:4 (this is what I've been using on the film camera) 
4) Kalimar MC Auto Zoom Macro 1.4-5.6 f=60-300mm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

kept looking and I found 
a Pentax p3n body
and a Pentax p3 body with lens (Tokina 80-200mm 1:4.5) 

if nothing I can sell these and get a nice camera


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a Canon 20D, and it's a nice camera. $225 is pretty much the going rate for one that is in good condition.
I am not sure if the old lenses would work, and if they did I think you'd have to have a converter of some sort, and could only ever shoot in manual mode.
Do be careful buying used cameras from classifieds, not saying they are going to be bad, but I myself am always leary.

Here are some pics I took with my Canon 20D and my 24-105 F4 lens
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... 08/detail/

You can buy used cameras from camera stores and they usually come with a minimum of 3 month warranty.

Here's an Olympus E-520 with 2 lenses - refurbished for just over $400:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/8 ... ifications

I had an Olympus E-500 with these two lenses. While I seldom ever used the smaller lens, I LOVED my 40-150mm lens, and although the camera isn't extremely fast, it was faster than a point and shoot, and the quality was great and I think mine was only 6 or 8 megapixel.

The plus with the newer cameras is they have dust reduction - so they shake the sensor to rid of the dust. Older models like the Canon 20D don't have this, and so depending on your use they may need to be sent in for cleaning more often. So if you consider the 20D with anyone other than a camera store, go into the menu, and check for sensor cleaning, it will tell you if the sensor is dirty or not.

I do believe the Canon 30D has the sensor cleaning.

Here's another Olympus E-520 I came across from Adorama. $299
It comes with the 14-45mm lens <not my favorite lens though, it's just a standard kit lens so it's just 'okay'>
http://www.adorama.com/US%20%20%20%20399246.html

I'm not saying you should go with Olympus if you don't want, but just thought I'd share those two links as they are recommended stores <I bought my Canon 20D from B & H>. Olympus really is a nice camera system, and again I loved the one I had. I never had any issues with it, other than I needed a much faster camera for sports photography.

I wish I knew more about Pentax, but I don't 

I know how crazy & hectic it is to go camera shopping <just as bad as buying a car LOL>, so I hope you are able to find something you enjoy and are comfortable/happy with.
I am still dreaming of the Canon 50D or 7D, but just isn't going to happen right now, and I am so bummed!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks..
I do need something quick though..fair is in 16 days. I'm supposed to photograph goat shows!! :shocked:
I don't REALLY have an extra $225.  (I need hay desperately) ..I'll probably be stuck with the canon powershot sx120is .. 

maybe when PFD's roll around in Oct I can afford a nice one.  

the 20D pics are great. *so cute!!*


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  And yeah I understand how it is with $$ that's one reason it took so long to even get my first DSLR. Just make sure when you do want a DSLR, try to get the most for your $$ - the camera kits like cameta camera sells on ebay are real nice. Then you don't have to buy anything extra except your lenses depending on what would come with the camera. The camera bag I got from them with my Olympus E-500 3 years ago -- I store my cameras in it and just love it. I have a smaller one I use to carry with me if need be but I typically have my camera's dangling around my neck LOL

Go with what is in your budget for now, your still going to end up with something nice. And I totally understand about the fair and needing something ASAP. When I bought my Canon 40D, I had a few weeks to learn it and get used to a camera that can handle horse racing, at our local track, your shooting against the sun, so it can be a real challenge <If you can shoot at this track...you can shoot anywhere LOL>. This was all leading up to the fact I was being credentialed to shoot all the races on Kentucky Oaks & Kentucky Derby day. I think I did pretty well for my first time, and man...an experience of a lifetime!


----------

